
Tetris LED Tie (2013) - bookofjoe
http://www.billporter.info/2013/06/21/led-tetris-tie/
======
krylon
So far, I have successfully avoided wearing a tie, but if I _had_ to wear one,
this one would be rather high on my list.

------
basicplus2
Now This is what technology should be used for.. not for spying on and
oppressing people..

(Love it)

------
bouvin
Well, it's no more tacky than any other tie.

~~~
somekoolstuff
This is from 6 years ago.... how did this necro happen. Also, if you want to
see similar projects to this you should check out embedded systems classes.
UCR has a course where all the students build their own game, device, or
machine. I have seen some super impressive projects there. Some are on
youtube.

~~~
dspillett
_> how did this necro happen_

This year Tetris has been around for 35 years, so anniversary based nostalgia
is bringing up a lot of old related links.

This is usually happens more for full decade-a-versaries rather than halfs
like this, but 25 happens as it is a quarter of a century and 35 (i.e. this
case) seems to resonate with people too (perhaps because it is seen as half a
lifetime?). In five years time these links will be back even more so (four
whole decades), ten years from now maybe less so, but fifteen years from now
it'll be 50 years and the world (assuming the upcoming WWIII leaves enough of
us and relevant tech knowledge alive) will be tetris-nostalgia-batshit.

That, and it is the sort of great "cool sad" project that is worthy of people
being reminded of occasionally.

------
luxuryballs
I would definitely buy that for the fireworks mode.

